# moving across the country with goats



## getchasome (Feb 17, 2011)

We are currently in Las Vegas, NV.  We bought a farm in eastern Kentucky and are planning the move for end of April/beginning of May.  

We don't have a horse trailer, just a partially enclosed utility type trailer (like what you tow motorcycles on).  My husband was thinking that we could build an enclosed box onto the trailer (with ventilation near the top of the walls).  We are calculating the trip to take 2-3 days.

My questions are:  

Will traveling on the interstates, with the traffic noise, scare them so badly that they will be traumatized forever?  Or (please don't laugh) give them a heart attack?

Do I need to have them checked by a vet before moving them?  (I read in the other thread that they can be taken if pulled over)

Are there fees for moving them across state lines?

Will they eat when we stop?  Or is this going to be such a stressor on them that they may not until we get there?

This decision happened kinda quickly due to job changes, so I wasn't prepared for any of this when we started raising them.  Now I'm kinda freaking out!!


----------



## chandasue (Feb 17, 2011)

I've never moved out of state with livestock, but I know different states have different requirements for bring animals into state. Check with Kentucky to find out what they require. For example here in MN we have to have a vet health certificate to bring animals in.

Hopefully someone who's done it will chime in with more specifics.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 17, 2011)

Some states require animals to have health inspection papers just to drive your animals through the state. I beleive the papers have to be with-in 30 days of traveling. You will have to check with each state. 

look up information on what people do that show around the country there are some tips about helping the animal deal with the stress. 

Like I had wrote down in my notes, one man gives 10-12 cc of liquid enfamil as a drench 3 times a day, while traveling for showing.

Another note I had is they top dress with a little corn syrup to help with the stress.

Although I wouldn't recommend changing their diet too much and causing scours. 

I would recommend giving B0-Se shots right before traveling. And bring probiotics with you to give to them or maybe something lilke Nutri-drench. 

The longest we have traveled is around 9 hours with a few goats,

Good luck with your move.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 17, 2011)

You MUST get a health certificate to move your animals (yep, any kind of animal) across state lines.  It must state beginning and ending destination.  The vet will submit this to both states.  Check with KY DOAH...usually the cert for goats will have to say "free of signs of hoof rot, sore mouth, ringworm or any outward signs of illness".  

As far as transport...if you can get it pretty draft free, but still ventilated, they'll be fine.  There's a lady on the show circuits up here that just puts a bunch of veri-kennels on a flatbed (not something I'd do, but it works for her) and has a tarp ready in case of rain.

You'll want to vaccinate for pasturella, give probiotics prior to the move.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 17, 2011)

I live in Kentucky, originally from Phoenix, AZ.   You need health papers from a vet, within 30 days.  I am trying to remember this off the top of my head... I think there is an additional form from the Commonwealth of Kentucky to bring them in.  

Once you get here you will need to register your farm with the Commonwealth and be issued your Scrapie ID number.  If you do any type of commercial opperation (selling goats or anything else farm produced)  you will want to get a KY Premise ID so you will be eligible for Tobbaco funds and state tax exempt purchases.  

Welcome to the Commonwealth!  If you need any help ask me, I can at least point you in the right direction.   You will love Kentucky, they are very good to thier farmers.  

What kind of goats and how many?


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 17, 2011)

Keep your foot hard on the pedal. Son, never mind them brakes.
Let it all hang out 'cause we got a run to make.
The law might try to catch ya, but goats belong in Appalachia
And you'll get'em there no matter what it takes.

East bound and down, loaded up and truckin'.
You're gonna do what they say can't be done.
You got a long way to go, and a short time to get there
You're east bound just watch them goaties run.

Sorry.


----------



## getchasome (Feb 17, 2011)

thank you so much!!!  I feel better now that I have a starting point 

jodief100, I'm originally from AZ!!  About ninety miles east of Phoenix, a little tiny town named Miami.  Been in Vegas for 14 yrs and so ready to move on lol  ... thank you so much, I'm really looking forward to the move ...  we've got 4 goats right now: a 10 month old female pygmy, a 6 month old female pygmy/nigerian dwarf mix, a month old male nigerian dwarf and the 11 day old female la mancha/nubian mix.

cmjust0 that cracked me up!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 17, 2011)

One thing to keep in mind....you'll be moving the goats to an entirely different parasite population.  

A lot of Texas goats that come to this area (I'm north of you in IN, but it's hot / wet / muggy here, too) get sick very fast when they meet IN worms and coccidia.  I hear KY bugs are just as nasty.
Just a heads up, I'm sure w/ a sudden move you're thinking in 100 different directions, and that may not be something you've considered.

I'm not saying it WILL be a problem, but forewarned is forearmed.  

Try and bring enough of your water w/ you to give them.  During the trip. I've read that sometimes goats who are travelling won't drink 'strange' tasting water.  Another trick I've read about is adding a bit of plain kool aid (no sugar) to the water for a while before you leave, it can mask any 'funny' taste / smell in strange water.

I'd be tempted to stick a diaper on the littlest one and keep her in the passenger area w/ me.  She might get jostled too much.  Or keep her and the 1 mo. old in a dog crate (if there's room) in the back seat.

Bring the same hay / feed / milk they are used to.

Good luck w/ your move!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 17, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> Keep your foot hard on the pedal. Son, never mind them brakes.
> Let it all hang out 'cause we got a run to make.
> The law might try to catch ya, but goats belong in Appalachia
> And you'll get'em there no matter what it takes.
> ...


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 18, 2011)

Excellent point Roll!  These goast are goign from a hot and dry climate- perfect goat climate to a hot and wet climate- not so perfect goat climate.  

We do have some parasite issues here in Kentucky but I am not certain about eastern Kentucky.

You will need to keep a very close eye on them the first few weeks until they aclimate.  


With proper planning I am sure you will do just fine.  

That was very funny CM- who I will add is also Kentucky goat farmer.


----------



## getchasome (Feb 18, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> One thing to keep in mind....you'll be moving the goats to an entirely different parasite population.
> 
> A lot of Texas goats that come to this area (I'm north of you in IN, but it's hot / wet / muggy here, too) get sick very fast when they meet IN worms and coccidia.  I hear KY bugs are just as nasty.
> Just a heads up, I'm sure w/ a sudden move you're thinking in 100 different directions, and that may not be something you've considered.
> ...


thank you for pointing those things out, you're right, I hadn't thought about it yet ... and I'd much rather be forearmed


----------



## Sharonar22 (Feb 8, 2022)

getchasome said:


> We are currently in Las Vegas, NV.  We bought a farm in eastern Kentucky and are planning the move for end of April/beginning of May.
> 
> We don't have a horse trailer, just a partially enclosed utility type trailer (like what you tow motorcycles on).  My husband was thinking that we could build an enclosed box onto the trailer (with ventilation near the top of the walls).  We are calculating the trip to take 2-3 days.
> 
> ...


So how did the goats do on the trip!? 
We're doing the same thing right now. 
Trip will take approx., 30+ hours, and our (7 Nigerian dwarf), (2yr old) goats are big, fat babies!😂  But I love them and don't want them to be scared 😢 
They'll be in a truck with a canopy, but it's an old loud truck and they're already afraid when someone just starts it up! 

Anyway, I'm just really interested in knowing how you're goats did!?


----------

